# [ Wi-Fi ] Modo Monitor en una Broadcom BCM4328 [Open]

## ricardooctavio

Buenas Tardes Comunidad !

Mi objetivo es activar el modo monitor en una MacBook Core2 con Broadcom, les muestro el hardware de su Inalambrica BCM4328:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Apple Computer Inc. Device 0088

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at 90500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 8a-65-5b-ff-ff-c1-00-1f

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl

```

```
02:00.0 0280: 14e4:4328 (rev 03)

        Subsystem: 106b:0088

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at 90500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

        Capabilities: [e8] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [13c] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 8a-65-5b-ff-ff-c1-00-1f

        Capabilities: [16c] Power Budgeting <?>

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl
```

Actualmente el equipo esta usando un Funtoo/Gentoo en configuracion ~amd64 con kernel linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2. Hace tiempo que esta trabajando con el paquete net-wireless/broadcom-sta para su Broadcom, particularmente net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.60.48.36-r1 y  ha funcionado muy bien para el trabajo diario. 

Ahora que quiero explotar las funcionalidades de la suit de seguridad aircrack-ng, no consigo activar el modo monitor, me surge la pregunta de si el Hardware de la Broadcom BCM4328 soporta este tipo de estado. Talvez haya que configurar el kernel de otra manera e Instalar otros paquetes diferentes. En este momento no tengo disponibles las configuraciones del kernel respecto a el modulo wl pero pude servir esto:

```
macbook richard # lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

michael_mic             1924  12 

appletouch              8474  0 

lib80211_crypt_tkip     7630  0 

joydev                  9307  0 

wl                   1942604  0 

lib80211                4990  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
```

En el arbol Portage existen otros 3 paquetes relacionados a las Broadcom pero no estoy seguro de si me podrian servir para lo que necesito:

1. net-wireless/b43-firmware -> broadcom firmware for b43 LP PHY and >=linux-2.6.32

2. net-wireless/b43-fwcutter -> Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices using the mac80211 wireless stack

3. net-wireless/bcm43xx-fwcutter -> Firmware Tool for Broadcom 43xx based wireless network devices

Talvez alguien que tenga experiencia sobre este tipo de Inalambricas, me pueda sugerir por donde empezar para solucionar esto vale.

Saludos de Antemano Gracias a los Foros de Gentoo.

No estaba seguro de poner Mis Interfaces de Red pero aqui las dejo:

```
macbook richard # ifconfig 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr =============  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr =============

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:5bff:fec1:8a65/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:178860 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:14268

          TX packets:123037 errors:30 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:223979620 (213.6 MiB)  TX bytes:13459820 (12.8 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:22944 (22.4 KiB)  TX bytes:22944 (22.4 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          inet6 addr: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Unknown

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```
macbook richard # iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"[ Acces Point- Estudio ]"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:1033  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:94  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Intentos de Activar el modo monitor:

```
macbook richard # iwconfig eth1 mode monitor

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument.
```

```
macbook richard # airmon-ng start eth1

Found 2 processes that could cause trouble.

If airodump-ng, aireplay-ng or airtun-ng stops working after

a short period of time, you may want to kill (some of) them!

PID     Name

10628   wpa_supplicant

10897   dhcpcd

Process with PID 10628 (wpa_supplicant) is running on interface eth1

Interface       Chipset         Driver

eth1            Unknown                 wl (monitor mode enabled)

```

```

```

Les muestro su emerge --info:

```
macbook richard # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc67-r2 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r2-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8300_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.1.6

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Jul 2010 05:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1.6

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.32

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -fomit-frame-pointer -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -fomit-frame-pointer -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage-mini-2010/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages mini-manifest news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -l3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage-mini-2010/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage-mini-2010"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alac alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 jack jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl semantic-desktop session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wavpack x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" 

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev joystick" 

KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## aj2r

¿Tienes el NetworkManager o algo parecido corriendo? Si es así para ese servicio, descarga el módulo, vuelve a cargarlo y entonces prueba a cambiar la tarjeta a modo monitor, a mi me funciona así. Suerte

----------

## fran_vnzla

Aircrack-ng no funciona con 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n [14e4:4328] (rev 03).  Esta tarjeta no soporta modo monitor con el driver. 

     Tengo una BCM4328, no son útiles para ese tipo de cosas que necesitas. Hay muchos  usb a muy poco precio que te servirían para eso.

     Revisa: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=b43

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers#usb

----------

